# Ainge shopping Green?



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Globe today:



> I'll never forget the fixed, forced smile on Rivers's face when Green's name was called on draft night. Doc knew the kid was two, maybe three years away from helping him. In the life of an NBA coach, that's an eternity
> 
> Meanwhile, Ainge continues to dial up Seattle and offer Green, in hopes of satisfying his obsession for the Sonics' Robert Swift. The word out of the Sonics' offices continues to be the same: no thanks.


what to believe...what to believe...


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Ainge shopping Green??*



Causeway said:


> Globe today:
> 
> 
> 
> what to believe...what to believe...


Jackie Mac is stupid. She mentiones Olowakandi won't fix anything for the C's. Last I checked, that deal would be done to get rid of Blount's contract, and for that reason alone. 

I don't buy this garbage for a minute. And please, don't let it be true, as Swift is a stiff.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Ainge shopping Green??*

im making a statement right now that i want everyone to see...IF DANNY AINGE TRADES GERALD GREEN FOR ROBERT SWIFT I WILL NEVER WATCH THE CELTICS AGAIN...hes a frickin joke of a director of basketball operations :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Ainge shopping Green??*

No Comment


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Ainge shopping Green??*

Thank God they keep saying no. 
Is he crazy??? 

If it was Orien Greene, fine. But Gerald NO. Just NO. 

I can think of several others I'd unload before him.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Ainge shopping Green??*

Honestly why would the idiots in seattle reject this anyway,I like Swift but come on.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Ainge is smarter than all of you


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> Ainge is smarter than all of you




i beg to differ...



im sure u would say isiah thomas is smarter than all of us too and look what a great job hes done in ny 



EDIT: Jerry west is a genious for trading banks and perkins to the celts for troy bell and dahntay jones


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

If Ainge trades Green for Swift I will officially jump on the fire Ainge bandwagon.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ainge may know something we do not...such as Gerald Green isn't looking like a future star player anymore. He may be trying to trade him while his value is still high.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Ainge may know something we do not...such as Gerald Green isn't looking like a future star player anymore. He may be trying to trade him while his value is still high.


He'll base that off of a six month time frame?

And he's going after a guy that he's seen two years ago in high school?


The guy has had 10 picks so far, only one of them has shown he can contribute night in night out, while the others have only shown potential.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i beg to differ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was danny the one that made this trade with the grizz? i don't remember actually.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> Ainge is smarter than all of you


I know he is and that's why we speculate and he has a job that pays him millions, we do not have inside info. And that's why we come on here to pick fights :biggrin: :banana: :cheers: :curse:....


----------



## tdk1984 (May 9, 2005)

That would be a pathetic move on our part. Why would we part with Green who has quite a bit of potential for someone who will likely be considered a bust?


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

ill b pissed... i read in the globe today a big story about ainge living with gerald in fayetteville etc.. its amazing if this is true, which i presume. swift looks like garb. gerald hasnt played great in his 2 games, but he can shoot n dunk. he has much to work on but the natural talent. if we trade him we r dumb. try to trade marcus n a 1st or somemthing for swift if you really need him. goddamn.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

tdk1984 said:


> That would be a pathetic move on our part. Why would we part with Green who has quite a bit of potential for someone who will likely be considered a bust?



cuz ainge wants a roster filled with white ppl so hes going to trade green for swift, pierce for szczerbiak, blount for luc longley and ricky for steve kerr


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Richie Rich said:


> was danny the one that made this trade with the grizz? i don't remember actually.


It wasn't a trade. 

It wasn't like one called the other saying "Ooo, I like your picks, I'll trade you mine for yours AND NO TAKEBACKS."

It was more like "Draft the guys we want, and we'll draft the guys you want, then we'll trade them for each other."

We picked their guys, they picked ours.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> cuz ainge wants a roster filled with white ppl so hes going to trade green for swift, pierce for szczerbiak, blount for luc longley and ricky for steve kerr


Are you joking me? We have TWO white guys on our roster, don't we?


----------



## beantown (Sep 2, 2005)

Lafraentz, Dickau...Scalbrine is more red than anything, so I guess you're right...


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

> The guy has had 10 picks so far, only one of them has shown he can contribute night in night out, while the others have only shown potential.


Just wondering who you are reffering to...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

beantown said:


> Lafraentz, Dickau...Scalbrine is more red than anything, so I guess you're right...


Delonte is close enough. Or you can just count him as half...


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Pierce for Bibby, Ricky for Wally, Green for Swift, but he wants some color so he will trade Banks for Aaron Williams


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> Delonte is close enough. Or you can just count him as half...




hahaha exactly what i was thinking :banana:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

DWest Superstar said:


> Just wondering who you are reffering to...


West?

BTW, Mike Bibby is half black half white, so...


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> West?
> 
> BTW, Mike Bibby is half black half white, so...


Awww poor, then why was Delonte NBA comparison Mobley? Should of been Bibby, like Allen and CJ Miles, and Monta and Dale Ellis, and Louis williams and AI


----------



## beantown (Sep 2, 2005)

What is Delonte's nationality anywho? Does any segment of the West family make their home on the Isles of Caucasia? Also, can I get a confirmation that his epidermal condition is a birthmark, or further evidence of the West heritage's "non-discrimination" policy?
In any case, I think Delonte West is destined to become a player(NPInt.) of very high calibre in this league. s


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

West is just half black and half white I belive. He got more of the white half and the mark is just the little bit of black coming though, I belive...:wink:


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

His mom is completly black I saw a pic of him with her once.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

beantown said:


> What is Delonte's nationality anywho? Does any segment of the West family make their home on the Isles of Caucasia? Also, can I get a confirmation that his epidermal condition is a birthmark, or further evidence of the West heritage's "non-discrimination" policy?
> In any case, I think Delonte West is destined to become a player(NPInt.) of very high calibre in this league. s




delontes nationality is Mariah Carey...i think she has coined her own nationality and thats what delonte is


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> delontes nationality is Mariah Carey...i think she has coined her own nationality and thats what delonte is


I don't think it worked out as well for Delonte as it did for Mariah though.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> I don't think it worked out as well for Delonte as it did for Mariah though.


 :rofl:
Agoo, that's funny enough to make me less annoyed with the race baiting this thread turned into. 
Thx.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Ainge shopping Green??*



PatBateman said:


> Jackie Mac is stupid. She mentiones Olowakandi won't fix anything for the C's. Last I checked, that deal would be done to get rid of Blount's contract, and for that reason alone.
> 
> I don't buy this garbage for a minute. And please, don't let it be true, as Swift is a stiff.


Robert Swift is not a stiff.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Ainge shopping Green??*



WTChan said:


> Robert Swift is not a stiff.




and you base this on what evidence???


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Ainge shopping Green??*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> and you base this on what evidence???


He is going to be good, strong rebounder and blocker, also a good scorer


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Ainge shopping Green??*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> and you base this on what evidence???


...Fundamentals?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Dude, what does DA want Swift for?! We have a center, Perk is doing great. Plus I don't see what's so great about the guy anyway, he's softer than pudding past the expiration date.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

...not gonna happen.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> Dude, what does DA want Swift for?! We have a center, Perk is doing great. Plus I don't see what's so great about the guy anyway, he's softer than pudding past the expiration date.


Perk is not white


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> Perk is not white


????????????????????????????????


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Perk is not white


Honestly, the blatant racism from people on this board is getting really old.

If Danny Ainge wanted to build an all-white team, maybe we'd have more than three on the team right now.

Until DA starts making unfair trades in order to just get white people, everybody playing this card needs to shut the hell up.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Honestly, the blatant racism from people on this board is getting really old.
> 
> If Danny Ainge wanted to build an all-white team, maybe we'd have more than three on the team right now.
> 
> Until DA starts making unfair trades in order to just get white people, everybody playing this card needs to shut the hell up.




chillax homie we r just joking


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Honestly, the blatant racism from people on this board is getting really old.
> 
> If Danny Ainge wanted to build an all-white team, maybe we'd have more than three on the team right now.
> 
> Until DA starts making unfair trades in order to just get white people, everybody playing this card needs to shut the hell up.


:clap:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Until DA starts making unfair trades in order to just get white people, everybody playing this card needs to shut the hell up.




ummm antoine for raef lafrentz??? :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

> Until DA starts making unfair trades in order to just get white people, everybody playing this card needs to shut the hell up


Green for Swift?


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Just wait till the Pierce for Bibby rumours resurface


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> ummm antoine for raef lafrentz???


You and I both know there was more to it than that.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> You and I both know there was more to it than that.


MUCH more.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> MUCH more.




alright alright it was meant to be a semi-joke :biggrin: but in my heart i still kinda meant it


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Yes, the deal included Jiri Welsch.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

ha ha


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Jefferson for Zaza


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Scalabrine for Zaza.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Yes, the deal included Jiri Welsch.




lmao i forgot about that...and wasnt it ainge who called jiri "a big part of this trade" hahaha


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Ainge shopping Green??*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> and you base this on what evidence???


Watching him play.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Ainge shopping Green??*



WTChan said:


> Watching him play.




robert swift has played a total of 203 minutes in his nba carreer averaging 2.2 pts and 1.3 rebs per game...and thats enough for u to say that he is not a stiff???...ummmmmmmm ok


----------



## tdk1984 (May 9, 2005)

Veal and Blount should go. Maybe toss in someone else for 'Toine and title #17 will follow.


----------



## tdk1984 (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Ainge shopping Green??*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> robert swift has played a total of 203 minutes in his nba carreer averaging 2.2 pts and 1.3 rebs per game...and thats enough for u to say that he is not a stiff???...ummmmmmmm ok


Man, you need to clear some space in your PM box. Anyway, include me in your 'Toine fan club.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Ainge shopping Green??*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> robert swift has played a total of 203 minutes in his nba carreer averaging 2.2 pts and 1.3 rebs per game...and thats enough for u to say that he is not a stiff???...ummmmmmmm ok


Don't think about stats when it comes to developing players. If you don't play like a stiff, you are not a stiff. Watch him play.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Ainge shopping Green??*



tdk1984 said:


> Man, you need to clear some space in your PM box. Anyway, include me in your 'Toine fan club.



lol done...and done :biggrin:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

tdk1984 said:


> Veal and Blount should go. Maybe toss in someone else for 'Toine and title #17 will follow.




i like this guy :biggrin: :clap: ...rep points for u





WTChan said:


> Don't think about stats when it comes to developing players. If you don't play like a stiff, you are not a stiff. *Watch him play*.



again...if he played more than the equivalent of 5 games in a season and a half maybe i would watch...too bad hes warming the bench more often than not...i wonder why???


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> again...if he played more than the equivalent of 5 games in a season and a half maybe i would watch...too bad hes warming the bench more often than not...i wonder why???


He's been getting a lot of playing time since Bob Hill came in.


----------



## tdk1984 (May 9, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i like this guy :biggrin: :clap: ...rep points for u


Thx


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I have no idea if Gerald Green will ever be an NBA player or not but I don't want Swift and not because I think he sucks but because we have Perk as our STARTING CENTER for the next decade and need a complimentary back-up, not another young guy who will languish on the bench and have his confidence diminished.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Offensively speaking, Swift is a better fit for the offense the Celtics run and a more complementary player to Al Jefferson. Jefferson, not Perkins, is the future star, and if you have a chance to acquire a player that maximises your asset, you do it. Right now Jefferson has to step outside to free up Perkins, problem is that Jefferson's spotty from the outside and a better paint scorer than Perkins. In theory and practice when your four is someone like Jefferson, you want a player that can man the high post effectively (Raef & Blount's weakness). Combine that with the fact that Swift is a better overall defender (he can actually handle switches on the pick & roll, something that none of Boston's big men can do) and he's a better fit than Perkins. If Seattle had ever agreed to the deal, Boston would be in a prime position right now, with two young center prospects, to make trades. As it is they struggle because they're so mediocre that they can't afford to trade the kids that can play,


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

After the last few games, would you still consider Robert Swift a stiff?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Until DA starts making unfair trades in order to just get white people, everybody playing this card needs to shut the hell up.




ricky davis for wally world???


im tellin u...before the end of DAs reign the c's will look liek they did 50 yrs ago...powder white :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> ricky davis for wally world???
> 
> 
> im tellin u...before the end of DAs reign the c's will look liek they did 50 yrs ago...powder white :biggrin: :biggrin:


And I'll tell you that they'll be just like they were the past 20 years, with 0 ****ing banners.

Wally ****ing Szczerbiak


----------

